# Franchi Veloce?



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

I just stumbled across a Franchi Veloce (I think) in 28 ga, 26" barrels and an English stock. It was super light and very interesting.

Any experiences good or bad??

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

I know that Hevi on the site has one in a twelve guage that is a nice looking gun and he has never spoken bad about it! I am sure he will add his two cents on this one.
Ric


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

I've got the 20ga Veloce and it has been a great gun. For what it is worth, I think they are one of the best in that price range.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Vizsla Hunt Dog said:


> I think there one of the best in that price range.


I'll echo that. I actually have the Alcione in a 12 and it is my weapon of choice. My hunting partner from down state has the Veloce and loves it. I'm partial, I have 4 Franchis.


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Mark,

I have had a Franchi Veloce in 20GA w/ 28" barrels for a couple of years now. I love it. Its so light and compact that i'm able to snap off quicker shots in tighter cover. I really like that it is so light, because i cover a lot of ground during bird season and the only extra weight i want to carry around are dead birds!! I also like that it has mechanical triggers, so if you have a dud in one barrel the gun will switch to the other.

For the price you can't go wrong!!! 

One thing to expect, at least for me it was true, if you have shot auto-loaders mostly switching to a side/side or over/under shotgun takes some getting use to but you won't regret it. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## timbergsp (Feb 10, 2003)

Vizsla Hunt Dog said:


> I've got the 20ga Veloce and it has been a great gun. For what it is worth, I think they are one of the best in that price range.


I got one I love it best gun I have ever owned

I have been thinking about getting one in a 28 

Maybe even get a 28/20 combo

scott


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

I have a 12/20 combo and it has been a great gun. It is a great gun for the price.


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

If I were you I would find one and shoot it before the purchase. Everyone I know that has bought one of these guns has sold it after some target shooting. They have terrible balance and are very whippy. If you are just going to hunt with it you still need to shoot one and see if it fits. Great gun for the money but its definetly not for everyone.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Double Gun said:


> They have terrible balance and are very whippy.


I'm not so sure about the balance on them, but when you have a shotgun that weighs in at about 5.5 - 6lbs...I don't think whippy is something you can avoid. Light shotguns are not for everybody. But yes...definately shoot one first.


----------



## Richard Obeshaw (Dec 22, 2005)

Beretta has owned Franchi for a few years now so the quality and service should be decent. They do have high strength aluminum alloy recievers vs steel which does cut out a lot of weight. So does the english stock. Durability for hunting should be good, but if you intend to do a lot af target shooting you may want to consider something a little heavier.These guns are designed to be easy to carry hunting guns.The previous advice about trying one out makes good sense. Light guns can be difficult to shoot, especially on crossing targets. Light guns accelerate quick and decelerate just as quickly. The tendency is that the gun catches the target so quick, that the shooter then slows or stops the gun when he pulls the trigger and misses behind the moving target or bird. It can be difficult to get a smooth motion when trying to use a sustained lead or pull away technique. Moving your front hand out a little further than normal on the forend can help smooth out your motion on a light gun.
If a light gun feels comfortable to you and shoots were you look, go with it. Everyone has their own preference.
That being said, I could probably learn to shoot a 2 x 4 with a piece of pipe on it with enough practice.


----------



## bigman (Dec 7, 2005)

After read the above. That about covers it .
I have one in 12ga.Its my go to 12.& i'll have a 20 or 28 next.
However I just saw a Ruger Red Lable english stock 20ga.That 
could change my mind.Decisions,decisions.

Praise God and pass the Ammunition....


----------

